# الرد على شبهة : قطع اليد فى الكتاب المقدس



## sweetly heart (12 سبتمبر 2008)

(اذا سكن اخوة معا ومات واحد منهم وليس له ابن فلا تصر امرأةالميت الى خارج لرجل اجنبي  اخو زوجها يدخل عليها ويتخذها لنفسه زوجة ويقوم لها بواجب اخي الزوج والبكر الذي تلده يقوم باسم اخيه الميت لئلا يمحى اسمه من اسرائيل وان لم يرضى الرجل ان يأخذ امرأة اخيه تصعد امرأة اخيه الى الباب الى الشيوخ وتقول قد ابى اخو زوجي ان يقيم لاخيه اسما في اسرائيل  لم يشأ ان يقوم لي بواجب اخي الزوج فيدعوه شيوخ مدينته ويتكلمون معه فان اصرّ وقال لا ارضى ان اتخذها تتقدم امرأة اخيه اليه امام اعين الشيوخ وتخلع نعله من رجله وتبصق في وجهه وتصرح وتقول هكذا يفعل بالرجل الذي لا يبني بيت اخيه فيدعى اسمه في اسرائيل بيت مخلوع النعل اذا تخاصم رجلان بعضهما بعضا رجل واخوه وتقدمت امرأة احدهما لكي تخلّص رجلها من يد ضاربه ومدّت يدها وامسكت بعورته فاقطع يدها ولا تشفق عينك )

اذن الموضوع هنا كان حول زواج  الارملة من اخو زوجها المتوفي  الغير منجب  وكان الغرض هو الحفاظ على اسم المتوفي وميراثه ولا يقطع اسمه ( لان الابن الاول الذي سينجب من اخو المتوفي سيكتب باسم الاخ المتوفي وبذلك يبقى اسمه ) 

ثم الى موضوع المشاجرة لكى نعرف سبب قطع يد المرأة :

فاذا حدثت مشاجرة بين رجلان  وتدخلت زوجة احدهما لتنقذ زوجها عن طريق الامساك بخصية الرجل الاخر 
(مدت يدها) وهذا تعمد بالهجوم على الخصيتين لاخصاؤه وعقمه وبالتالي قطع نسله وكانه جريمة قتل بالفعل 

والشريعة حريصة على ابقاء نسل كل فرد من الشعب ( وقد رأينا هذا في قانون تزوج اخو المتوفي من ارملة اخيه وانجاب اول ابن منها على اسم اخيه الراحل حفاظاً على الاسم )

فكان هذا الحكم بمثابة معاقبة تلك المرأة على جريمتها واعتداءها على خصوبة ذلك الرجل ومقدرته على انجاب نسل 
فصارت عقوبتها على مبدأ ( العين بالعين والسن بالسن والرجل بالرجل )
فكانت يدها وهي اداة الضرر تتلف كما اتلفت جهازه التناسلي ومقدرته على الانجاب والتناسل كجريمة القتل 

ان حكم المرأة المعتدية في مشاجرة ( في محاولة منها لانقاذ زوجها من رجل اخر ) والاعتداء عليه بهجوم متعمد على اضعف منطقة عند الرجل وهي منطقة الخصيتين  اعتبرت جريمة فادحة في الشريعة القديمة  لانها تسبب بعيب عضوي  يستمر عند الرجل المعتدى عليه ويطال نسله 
اذ سيفقده القدرة على الانجاب وابقاء الذرية وحفظ الاسم  وهو الامر المهم في الشريعة اليهودية لحفظ سلسلة النسب والاستعداد للتعرف على المسيح متى جاء ولان هذه الحالة تعتبر من الحالات الشاذة النادرة الحدوث فقد ذكر حكمها مباشرة بعد حكم شريعة زواج الاخ من ارملة اخيه المتوفي الذي لم ينجب  لكي يكون هناك حكم واضح حولها 
فشريعة قطع يد المعتدية كانت بمثابة حكم الاعدام على (اليد المهاجمة والمعتدية ) كما قتلت هي نسل الرجل المعتدى عليه


----------



## geegoo (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*ربنا يباركك دائما ...*
*اجابة وافية ...*​


----------



## الحوت (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*ويجب علينا ان لا ننسى انه لم يسجل لا العهد القديم ولا حتى التاريخ على وجة الاطلاق نهائيا حادثة واحدة تم فيها قطع يد مراه .*


----------



## Mor Antonios (22 سبتمبر 2008)

نعم اخي العزيزي لم يسجل التاريخ ولا الكتاب المقدس ان هناك من قطعت يدها خاصة هذه الاحكام كانت احكام يصدرها القضاء وينفذوها بمعرفتهم.. وليست من اختصاص عامة الشعب. وذلك لبيان الحقيقة في مثل هذه الحوادث. ولان اليهود حفظوا هذه الشريعه جيدا لذلك لم يرتكبها اي واحد منهم على مدى التاريخ، ولذلك لم يدون الكتاب ان هناك من قطعت يدها!!.


----------



## sweetly heart (22 سبتمبر 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> لم يسجل التاريخ ولا الكتاب المقدس ان هناك من قطعت يدها



قانون قطع يد المراة ليس لقطع اليد والدليل لم تقطع يد واحدة ابدا الهدف الوحيد من القانون هو التاكيد على ابقاء نسل كل فرد اهمية بالغة


----------



## Mor Antonios (22 سبتمبر 2008)

sweetly heart قال:


> قانون قطع يد المراة ليس لقطع اليد والدليل لم تقطع يد واحدة ابدا الهدف الوحيد من القانون هو التاكيد على ابقاء نسل كل فرد اهمية بالغة


وهذا ما ذكرته فاين المشكلة! لكني نوهت ان قانون قطع اليد مثل قانون العين بالعين والسن بالسن...هذه القوانين لم يطلب الله من البشر تنفيذها والا عمت الفوضى والمظالم ولان الهنا اله نظام وترتيب جعل حكمها خاص بالقضاء..فهدذ القوانين اسمها في علم اللاهوت قوانين خاصة باحكام القضاء، اي القاضي هو من يامر بتنفيذها اذا ثبتت التهمة، ولان الكتاب المقدس لم يسجل لنا حادثه تمت فيه قطع يد اي شخص فهذا يدل على مدى قوة وردع هذه الشريعه حينها، اذ منعت اي امراة من ارتكاب مثل هذه الحماقة؟
ولان هذه الشريعة هي شريعة من الله...،لذلك ثق انه اذا كان هناك من ارتكبها لكنت قرات عنه في الكتاب المقدس.. فالشريعة لم توضع كمنظر بل لردع الناس عن ارتكاب الحماقات ولتوجيههم الى الطريق السليمة ؟.


----------



## sweetly heart (22 سبتمبر 2008)

> وهذا ما ذكرته فاين المشكلة!



كنت باكد على كلامك ما فيه مشكلة بتعليقى على اى اسا بتحكى هيك ؟؟؟اذا انتا فاهم انه فيه مشكلة عندك فى تعليقاتى بلزمنيش اعلق عليك بعد هيك


----------



## Mor Antonios (22 سبتمبر 2008)

sweetly heart قال:


> كنت باكد على كلامك ما فيه مشكلة بتعليقى على اى اسا بتحكى هيك ؟؟؟اذا انتا فاهم انه فيه مشكلة عندك فى تعليقاتى بلزمنيش اعلق عليك بعد هيك


 لا ابد مفيش مشكلة ولو..انا كنت بوضح الفكرة بشكل اسهل خفت ما يكون في لبس بتعليقي..هلا هيك خجلتني لاني شعرت اني كتبت شئ ضايقك..فانا اسف مش قصدي.


----------



## sweetly heart (22 سبتمبر 2008)

> لا ابد مفيش مشكلة ولو..انا كنت بوضح الفكرة بشكل اسهل خفت ما يكون في لبس بتعليقي..هلا هيك خجلتني لاني شعرت اني كتبت شئ ضايقك..فانا اسف مش قصدي.



ولا يهمك اخى المحبوب حصل سوء تفاهم وانا ايضا اسف جدا مش قصدى


----------

